# Introducing GMail Tap, the two-button ONLY texting needs solution



## mrs quoad (Jun 29, 2012)

Hell yeah.

Couldn't find another thread, btw. Have searched for GMail, tap and GMail AND tap in search. Apols if I've missed it!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 29, 2012)

Haha fucking brilliantly done!


----------



## moochedit (Jun 29, 2012)

that was an april fool wasn't it?


----------



## weltweit (Jun 29, 2012)

www.gmail.com/tap


----------



## grit (Jul 3, 2012)

moochedit said:


> that was an april fool wasn't it?


 
Yes.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 8, 2012)

Pretty good one too.


----------

